

Planned Smear Campaign against BO - southkennedy
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/05/17/us/politics/super-pac-storyboard.html?ref=politics&gwh#/#10

======
tthomas48
CNN ran an "angry black man" article this morning by a Republican consultant.
Obviously they're really hanging this one on turning out the racists.

------
brentashley
I'd like to see a chart of that 200 years of debt accumulation.

~~~
brentashley
answered my own question.

<http://zfacts.com/p/318.html>

~~~
jstalin
That's a nice graph, but it assumes that the Congress would have just gone
along with surpluses and done what they never do -- stopped increasing
spending. Both parties are to blame and sites that claim that the Republicans
or Democrats are to blame for the national debt are just exposing their
biases. We are where we are because politicians can't help themselves and they
can't stop spending.

